# Kawhi Leonard Named NBA Defensive Player of the Year



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591240640589082625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591244300333293568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591242081202524160
...despite not having the most 1st place votes. Congrats to him! First non-post player to win it since Ron Artest.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Can't really go wrong with either, though it is strange that Leonard won it without the most 1st place votes. I'd be curious to see a voting breakdown.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Bubbles said:


> Can't really go wrong with either, though it is strange that Leonard won it without the most 1st place votes. I'd be curious to see a voting breakdown.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591241680814215169
Second in 1st place votes, had the most 2nd place votes by a margin of 16.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well deserved. He's a beast.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting note: he won it despite only playing 64 games this season. Says a lot about what people think of him as a defensive player.


----------

